# hydraulic motor



## chickenman (Jun 13, 2004)

is there a way to run a hydraulic motor from the 4310 that wont interfer with the normal operation of anything else on the tractor


----------



## chickenman (Jun 13, 2004)

i want the motor to run continuously


----------



## txhawg (Feb 4, 2005)

Just curious - what are you going to do with the motor?


----------



## chickenman (Jun 13, 2004)

a hydraulic auger


----------



## catmando (Dec 18, 2004)

By not interfere with normal hydraulics do you mean not use up all the oil capacity? Would the tractor be doing anything while running the auger?

They make flow splitters that will allow a preset amount of oil to be sent to another hydraulic circuit. Northerntool.com has quite a bit of hydraulic stuff. Then it would be just a matter of where to tap into the tractors hydraulic system.


----------



## chickenman (Jun 13, 2004)

after some research there isn't enough volumetric capacity to do what i want
so im going to use a pto mounted pump and seperate system


----------

